# Springfield and Cheyenne questions



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have a question for anyone looking to kit bash 2 of the ships seen in the Wolf 359 graveyard. The Springfield and the Cheyenne use the Swan Swing markers. Does anyone have any really good photos of these markers? 

Also, if I can create an aftermarket plastic casting which would consist of 2 nacelles and one set of Cheyenne wings who would be interested? My tentative plan is for there to be translucent blue and translucent red to accommodate lighting. 

Please post suggestion. 

I will post pictures as I start working on the engines.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here is a start of the Springfield and Cheyenne's warp engine. The scale is exactly the same as the newer version of the Swan Stabilo Swing highlighter. This is only the main body of the engine. The forward section will be created after I have this portion done.

Does anyone know what the exactly what the finger grip on the old style marker looks like?


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd take a set.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here is the first digital mockup of the engine. 
Changes which will be made: 
The stripes on top will be tapered. 
The back portion will be rounded like the rest of the engine
The blue will be extended almost to the rounded section.

Each nacelle will be 4 pieces - an upper and lower part made out of black plastic. The light up portions will be made out of resin. Both parts light up portions will have holes per-drilled in them to insert an led.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I have one of those old markers; If you still need refs and are willing to give me a couple of days, I can get some detailed pics for you. Let me know...


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Yes, please. That would help make it more accurate than the few pictures I am using to base it on.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Here are a few pics for those that are curious:
(These are direct image links, no pop-ups)

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/DSCN1852.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/DSCN1848.jpg

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/DSCN1860.jpg


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Thank you. I will forward this page to my friend who is creating the warp engines.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here is another picture of the engine. This is just the top and bottom. The bottom portion of the nacelle will have indentations added to the inside so you will know where to cut out for either the Springfield or the Cheyenne.

The two light up portions we are researching which option will be better, read as more affordable. Either resin or clear plastic. 

I will be adding images of the Cheyenne's wing assembly in as soon as it is complete.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

This guy's site has some good refs as well.

http://www.ericksmodels.com/gallery/skinner/skinner.html


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the digital prototype.

One change which will be made: The area around the front red area will be flattened instead of round which is seen in the current pictures.

Please note the blue and red portions of the engines will be clear.

The adapter on the bottom of the engine is a separate piece so you can build a Springfield Class ship. Or you can build a Cheyenne Class star ship with the wing and dome which will be the next pieces I will be getting images of. I also hope to add about 80 lifeboat hatches to each kit.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

The engine is finished. Here is a close up of the front of the engine. I have also attached what the clear parts will look like on the sprue. The engine dimple on the front is designed for a 3 mm LED. The loop on the back portion is designed for an LED also. Note: The sprue shows 4 nacelles, they will be sold in sets of 2.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:The molds are nearly done for the clear parts. I hope to have the other parts for the warp engines will be started later this week. After that the wing will be started. A slight change was made to the mold, the red parts are seperated so if we can find tinted plastic we can run the red parts and then run the blue parts. Otherwise they will be run in clear. 

:freak:I have another question for anyone who would be interested in this kit: should we try to include a newly molded bridge, captain's yatch and impulse engine? These would be slightly different from the ones found in the 1/1400 scale kit to prevent them from being called exact copies. Let me know what you think.:freak:

As for the lifeboats. We are looking at them, the only problem is these ships need 60 to 80 per ship and we are limited to a 6 inch square per mold. The other problem is we may not be able to make it thin enough so it is the right size for the scale. I will post once we have decided if we can or cannot make them.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Making progress. Here are pictures of the the engine pieces. The first shows the triangular mounting part for the Springfield class. The second show the parts for the engine. The third is a test fit with with the engine parts to the Enterprise D hull.

Note: I should have pictures of the 2 clear parts in the next few days which will include the test fits of all of the engine pieces. The engines are designed to be lit up.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here is the first shot of the clear parts. The mold needs to be modified because the clear plastic does not fill evenly with 2 sets of clear parts.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

The mold has been modified and the engines are nearly complete.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are some more pictures of the engine. Including some lit up.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

A final picture of the engine lit up.

I am taking pre-orders for the engines. Each kit will include the following:
4 complete warp engines
4 mounting pieces for the Springfield Class ships
8 forward lenses for the warp engines (just in case you lose a couple)

Not pictured, but I will have them in about 2 weeks which is when all pre-orders will be processed: 
2 Cheyenne Class wings with the dome molded into it to mount the engines on

Price will be $12 per set plus shipping.
Send me a PM, or send me an email: [email protected] or visit my Facebook page for more details:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Perry-County-Hobbies/215103061852503


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Additional notes about the engines:
The black plastic is regular styrene and normal model cement will work on it. The clear plastic you will need to use epoxy or super glue on it.

Additional note: do not trim the last ridge on the forward portion of the warp engine. Make it straight, nothing more or the engine will not fit together correctly. This is part of the gap in the pictures seen above.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are some additional images of the engines beside the 1/2500 scale Enterprise D which is used to create the Springfield and Cheyenne Class ships


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Some more shots of the engines on a Springfield Class ship.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Assembly instructions if you are building a Springfield Class.

If you are building a Cheyenne Class you will substitute the wing for the bottom triangle attachment.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are 2 first looks at the wing with the dome for the Cheyenne Class Starships. I should have a bottom view either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

If I may make a suggestion, consider omitting the raised arrow head from the parts; some might prefer they be represented by decals. 

Other than that, the parts look great.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Seashark said:


> If I may make a suggestion, consider omitting the raised arrow head from the parts; some might prefer they be represented by decals.
> 
> Other than that, the parts look great.



Seashark: Thank you.:thumbsup:

I may have the logos removed on a future release, but for the initial run of 100 sets it is on them. It will depend upon the feedback I get from the initial sets.

The raised area is subtle so you can paint it. If you want to remove it and use a decal it will take minimal work to remove the logo.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here is a picture of the engine from the front. As you can see it is flat with a slight curve on the end.

The bottom lof the wing replicates the detail on the top (phaser strips and the vent lines along the back). The lines along the front and back are slight trenches to allow a wire to be laid for lighting the engines.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Seashark: The badge on the dome in the middle of the wing is getting removed. Due to the slope of the dome it did not look right and it is easier to remove it now than remove it later. 

As long as there are no problems I will have the wings in stock and have these ready to ship by the end of next week.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Good news, geino!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

There will be a short delay on the wing assemblies. I am supposed to have them in stock either the end of next week or early the following week. I already have the engines in stock. Once I have the wings in stock I will ship preorders will ship after that.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are pictures of the wing. On the bottom you will see the trench along the front and back which will accommodate wires if you are lighting the kit. 

The bottom of the wing on the original had no detail, but this version has an extra set of phasers and the vents are duplicated to give it some detail. The detail is subtle so it can be easily removed if you do not like it.

I will have these in stock this weekend and I will ship orders either Saturday or Monday.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I will be shipping my preorders which are paid for on Monday. Starship Modeler, Federation Models, Cultman and Just An Illusion will be carrying these pieces. At least one of these companies told me that were going to take them to Wonderfest.So if you are going and would like to see them before buying you will be able to check them out at their booth.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

The Springfield and Cheyenne engine parts will be available at the Federation Models booth at Wonderfest.

I have a survey on the Facebook page listed earlier in this post. Let me know what you think of them. 

There is also a second survey on the Facebook page asking what parts I should consider having made in the future.


----------



## osikach (Jun 26, 2004)

I received my set yesterday. They are very nice parts, a nice value for the price. I haven't done any test fitting or anything yet. The only thing I don't like is the Starfleet pennant being molded on, I'd rather have had a decal for that detail. But that's a minor (very minor) gripe. I'll just sand it off and use a decal. Overall, a very nice set and looking forward to future releases.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

osikach said:


> I received my set yesterday. They are very nice parts, a nice value for the price. I haven't done any test fitting or anything yet. The only thing I don't like is the Starfleet pennant being molded on, I'd rather have had a decal for that detail. But that's a minor (very minor) gripe. I'll just sand it off and use a decal. Overall, a very nice set and looking forward to future releases.


Thank you for the feedback. The Starfleet badge is on the first 100 sets which were made. That seems to be a common complaint. I will have it removed or that part of the mold will be remade without the badge.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I am working on a Cheyenne and I have a note regarding assembly.

The clear portion of the engine which would light up blue: Trim the outside area around the trench so it flush. If it is not flush the black parts will not fit properly. This is very important if you are lighting the model since light will leak between the front and back portions of the engine.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

These engines are now available at CulltTVman, and Federation Models. They will be available at Starship Modeler in the next week or so.

To anyone who buys them - for the first 6 people who buy them and assemble a Springfield, a Cheyenne and a creation of your own - I will off you a discount off your next purchase (but it will have to be directly from me since I can't ask the vendors to honor my discount). 1 set of discounts will go to people who build the models unlit, the other set will go to people who build the models and light them up. To receive the discount you must let me use 2 to 4 pictures of your model using the warp engines. 

Cheyenne and Springfield Class LF-30 Warp Engines - Price increase warning: after I sell out of the initial run of 100 sets (currently about 60 sets have been sold) the price will be increasing by $2 per set. This is due to the cost of clear plastic. Unless we can find a source to get the clear plastic for a better deal there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

These engines are now $14 per set if ordered from me.

A special offer for anyone who does not light up their model kits: I have about a dozen sets of the LF-30 Warp Engines which have too many air bubbles in the clear plastic which makes them unacceptable if you will be for lighting your model kit. I am offering them at $10 per set. These will be sold first come, first serve. No refunds will be accepted due to air bubbles. The air bubbles are intern, none disrupt the outside edges of the warp engines. Send me a pm or an email if you are interested in one or more sets.


----------

